# Subaru Generators



## fruch (Nov 28, 2012)

I tried a search, not much turns up about Subaru Generators. Does anyone here have any experience, opinions, likes or dislikes concerning Subaru generator?


----------



## graymac (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is a YouTube video of a Subaru generator being converted to run on Propane:


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Subaru is known for good quality product but servicing dealers are scarce.


----------



## kenn_chan (Jun 11, 2012)

Subaru = Robin = Subaru. If the unit was made in japan you have a 50/50 chance of it being a Denyo genset or a Mitsubishi generator. If its Denyo, then you are golden here in japan I can still get new parts for my (30 y/old) robin powered denyo genset directly from Denyo, and Subaru Robin still makes new parts for my engine even.

kenn


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a friend who runs a half dozen Subaru portable gen sets in is rental fleet - he claims they do very well. Lord knows, if renters can't wreck them, they must be tough!


----------

